# Need some help really urgently!



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Need help urgently. Last week I bought my wife a little dog as a present but she hates it already. She reckons it's weird and stares at her all the time, particularly when she's getting undressed. Personally I think he's really cute. Anyway, it's got to go. Is there anyone out there who can give him a good home?

I've attached a photo of the dog below.

Cheers,

Jack

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

that is just disturbing!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

HMnnn....Mixed Breed is it?....... 8O


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Now that's my sort of fella :lol: :lol:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

You're better at photoshop than me then, Jack?!


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

and I thought Mourinho had problems!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Still more attractive than bloody Churchill!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Ohhhh Yesh!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

"Ministers have bowed to pressure to allow the creation of human animal hybrid embryos for research"

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6661717.stm

Didn't realise things had advanced that far :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrosssss!!!!!!!!!


----------

